# Wer geht am WE zum H&S nach Bonn wegen des Wasserschadens?



## cosmiq85 (25. November 2014)

Da der H&S in Bonn ja einen Wasserschaden hat und eine große Räumungsaktion betreibt, wäre es für mich die perfekte Zeit, da ich sowieso gerade das Swoop 175 6.0 kaufen wollte.

Allerdings ist die Anreise für mich (schweizer grenze) recht lang, daher wäre es interessant, wenn jemand hier ausm Forum, der vllt da hin geht, danach postet, ob es das Bike (und evtl auch andere) dort auch zum Sonderpreis gibt.

Damit sich die Fahrt auch lohnt.


----------



## marc53844 (26. November 2014)

Ruf doch da an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (26. November 2014)

Du bekommst eh kein bike mehr, wenn du nicht sofort da bist. Falls bikes überhaupt so stark reduziert werden... Die werden ja eh immer gekauft.


----------



## cosmiq85 (26. November 2014)

Anrufen ? Da sind auch andere schon drauf gekommen^^, die Leitung wird pausenlos belegt sein. Hätte ja sein können, dass einer hinfährt und sich die Mühe machen würde.
Direkt hinfahren und mein Bike dann nicht vorzufinden wär mir die Anreise, ca 600km, nicht wert


----------



## marc53844 (26. November 2014)

Achso, und du meinst das wenn jemande schreibt "das und das Bike ist da", das es dann nach 5-6 STunden Autofahrt immer noch da ist?
Telefonieren, ggf. wenn möglich reservieren.


----------



## Thiel (26. November 2014)

Da kann man nichts reservieren. An solch einem Tag weiß keiner was der andere macht. Die Bikes werden minütlich verkauft!! Ihr wart wohl noch nicht da, wenn es mal voll war.


----------



## marc53844 (26. November 2014)

Doch, war ich. Komme ja aus Troisdorf.


----------



## cosmiq85 (26. November 2014)

Da ich bei sowas halt noch nie war, hab ich keine Ahnung, ob da so ein Bike, weils mal feucht geworden ist, 5% billiger wird oder 25%, somit kann ich dann auch nicht einfach mal nach Bonn fahren.
Als Student hat man halt nicht soviel Kohle auf der Seite^^


----------



## AlexStroh (26. November 2014)

cosmiq85 schrieb:


> Da ich bei sowas halt noch nie war, hab ich keine Ahnung, ob da so ein Bike, weils mal feucht geworden ist, 5% billiger wird oder 25%, somit kann ich dann auch nicht einfach mal nach Bonn fahren.
> Als Student hat man halt nicht soviel Kohle auf der Seite^^



Die Frage nach der Rabattierung wäre für mich auch interessant... Für 15% würd ich ungern einfach 200 km fahren...


----------



## cosmiq85 (26. November 2014)

nachdem ich jetzt eine Antwort per Mail gab, weiß ich zumindest,  dass das Swoop 175 6.0 in grösse 18 Zoll nicht da ist. prozentevwissen die selbst noch nicht alle


----------

